

How We Built a Fast Audio/Video Platform with a Team of 4 - sergiotapia
http://stackshare.io/speak/how-we-built-a-blazing-fast-audio-video-platform-with-just-a-team-of-4?utm=jkdl

======
ohitsdom
Interesting read. Although it put me in a rage when I kept scrollwheel-
clicking links to open them in a new tab only to have the JS hijack my current
tab. Why do sites do this?

------
vermooten
Pied Piper?

